# 37"-42" with Faroudja DCDi processing



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

What are my options for a 37" to 42" HDTV with Faroudja DCDi processing? My Oppo DV-970HD doesn't have it so when I eventually get my big screen I would like one that does.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't think there are many displays that have that processor built in. The biggest one I know of is 24" Gateway LCD


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

My Vizio 50 inch uses the DCDi -And does a terrific job of scaling - SD DVD is barely different from HD on this TV

according to the vizio.com website - the 46 inch LCD set has it also, but I don't see it mentioned for the 42 or below, nor for the new 47


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

basementjack said:


> My Vizio 50 inch uses the DCDi -And does a terrific job of scaling - SD DVD is barely different from HD on this TV
> 
> according to the vizio.com website - the 46 inch LCD set has it also, but I don't see it mentioned for the 42 or below, nor for the new 47


If I may ask, what did you pay for your Vizio 50inch? That is a plasma, right?


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I got it last year before christmas for $1600 with 18 months no pay/no interest financing from circuit city.

I think they've dropped to $1500 at least once since then.

I had good luck with CC online - they sometimes run 'web specials' during the day.
I've also had good luck calling CC - the guy beat the web special price by $80.

So I'd check online, and give them a call- whatever way you do it, you can still go to the store to pick it up if you desire.

however, I'd give strong consideration to the free delivery. The Vizio box is HUGE and BARELY fit in my minivan. then I had to get a neighbor to help me get it in the house - my wife wouldn't even attempt it.
Free delivery is pretty hard to pass up.

Edit: CC=Circuit City


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Is this the one you have?
http://www.vizio.com/products/detail.aspx?pid=5


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Does anybody have the VIZIO GV46L 46" LCD?


----------

